# Honda to Yamaha Trade



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I have a two year old HSS724 tracked unit. It works great and meets my needs, but a 28" might work somewhat better for my situation.

I connected with someone local who has a 6 year old Yamaha 1028 and is looking to downsize. He is interested in my Honda as a partial trade.

Haven't finalized the $$ difference, likely a few hundred dollars.

I think the Yamaha is a quality product. My hesitation is that the Yamaha does not have the power steering like the Honda, which I apprecaite for getting in tight areas and simply moving the unit around.

hmmmm


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I hear ya, the yamaha is an impressive machine but those steering triggers are REAL nice.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

May be this video will help, if I had that option I'd be all over that proposition. Yamaha may not have the steering control but it takes the quality/engineering that the Honda's have to the next level.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Is the Yamaha also a tracked?
Another consideration is the weight.....heavy suckers.

gooood luck 

if it were me trade up to a Honda HSS928 with someone that wants to downsize.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Yes - it is a tracked unit.

I would jump on a similar proposition for a HSS928 as I am very pleased with my HSS724.

I also have a HS720 as a result of reading on this forum. I use it as much if not more than the 724. I pull out the HSS724 once I am dealing with 20 cm + (8" +) of snow and heavy EOD.

If I was smarter, I would just keep the HSS724 as it gets the job done. I have size envy when I see my 2 neighbours with their 928's.

I saw the Yammy listed for sale as follows:

_2016 Yamaha snow blower YS1028J Electric start, power chute, hydrostatic track drive.
Excellent condition, too big for my driveway. $4500 or trade for Yamaha 624 +cash_​
I reached out and he is interested in my HSS724. We would need to sort out $$.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Caper63 said:


> Yes - it is a tracked unit.
> 
> I would jump on a similar proposition for a HSS928 as I am very pleased with my HSS724.
> 
> ...


Really? size envy?

thats funny as hell.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JnC said:


> Yamaha may not have the steering control


I really like Yamahas, but watching him horse it around the turns makes my back ache...


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> I really like Yamahas, but watching him horse it around the turns makes my back ache...


Agree. I was out for 10hrs. for the blizzard a week and a half ago. Using that machine would have been a nightmare. I need to do way too much repositioning for that to be an enjoyable experience. Maneuverability is crucial. Long, straight runs is where that machine would shine.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

The deal is 2 year old HSS724 + $300 canuck bucks for 6 year old YS1028J. I think this is a good deal, but struggling with the steering piece.

Will need to decide today; otherwise, I am just torturing the other party.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Caper, as another Canadian, both are excellent machines, but I would question the parts availability in your area.. In SWO, with our much greater population, Yamaha dealers are very scarce, but lots of Honda dealers.....,just my 2 cents.....stay safe....


----------



## aabbassi1979 (11 mo ago)

Caper63 said:


> The deal is 2 year old HSS724 + $300 canuck bucks for 6 year old YS1028J. I think this is a good deal, but struggling with the steering piece.
> 
> Will need to decide today; otherwise, I am just torturing the other party.


Take it, if you don't like it you can trade for a bigger Honda.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Have you actually tried the Yamaha in question? Blown some snow with it and drove it around to see how easy or hard it is to steer?
That should give you a good indication if this is a good deal for you or not.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

That would be a no from me dog.
I would stick with the Honda, if you want bigger, trade in your Honda [or sell it] and get a bigger one. I could extrapolate on my reasons but they're boring and I will end up sounding like my Dad.


----------



## nikko7501 (Nov 12, 2021)

I assume Yamaha snow blowers are just as easy to maintain and get parts for as Honda? That said if I were in your shoes, I would still get the Yamaha anyways just to try it. The chance you might like it even more is worth more than the low risk. Both brands surely sell easily.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

There is a Yamaha dealer about 1.5 hours from me that has a great reputation. My wifes family lives in that area and there is always somebody coming back and forth. The Honda dealer is 5 minutes from my house.

The seller sent me this video this morning. This is the actual blower from last weekends storm.
Yamaha at work


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Northeast Dave said:


> I will end up sounding like my Dad.


Possibly too late like many of us here.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

One of the best qualities to the YS1028 is the enclosure surrounding the engine. Even on video it’s got a nice low tone.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Have you actually tried the Yamaha in question? Blown some snow with it and drove it around to see how easy or hard it is to steer?
> That should give you a good indication if this is a good deal for you or not.


I have not tried it. The machine is 1.5 hours away across provincial lines. Lockdown travel restrictions make it challenging. If I make the trip, I am hauling my unit over and making the swap, subject of course to giving it the donboy63 inspection.


----------

